# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Πώς να αποσυνδέσω το κουδούνι του διαμερίσματος(το εξωτερικό)

## tsakalikos

WP_000103.jpg
Γεια σε όλους,
προσπαθώ να αποσυνδέσω το κουδούνι του διαμερίσματός μου.Έχω τραβήξει όλα τα καλωδιάκια από τις υποδοχές τους,για το κουτί μιλάω, και το κουδούνι (της πόρτας του διαμερίσματος) δε χτυπάει πια.Αντίθετα όταν χτυπάνε από κάτω(στον δρόμο) ακούω τον γνωστό εκνευριστικό του ήχο,ακόμα και με κλειστό το γενικό του διαμερίσματος · προφανώς παίρνει ρεύμα από το διάδρομο.Αν ξέρει κάποιος να μου πεί πως να το απόσυνδέσω ή καμιά πατέντα να μπλοκάρω το μηχανισμό του ή τουλάχιστον μήπως χαμηλώνει;
Βλέπω τα δυο χοντρά καλώδια των 240 βολτ και προτιμώ να μην ασχοληθώ με αυτά αν υπάρχει εναλλακτική.
Ο κάθε άσχετος που θέλει να μπει στην πολυκατοικία ή ακόμα πιο άσχετος το δικό μου διαλέγει να χτυπήσει και για αυτό θα εκτιμούσα οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια πριν πιάσω το σφυρί.

*στην φωτογραφία είναι το κουδούνι με τα καλώδια που έβγαλα,σημειώστε πως τώρα έχω βγάλει και τις μεταλλικές πλάκες και ακόμα χτυπάει.Δε ξέρω τί να πω...

----------


## JOUN

Mηπως χτυπαει το θυροτηλεφωνο και οχι το κουδουνι;Ετσι που το αποσυνδεσες δεν γινεται να χτυπαει σε καμμια περιπτωση.
Αυτο το κουδουνι ειναι για να χτυπαει μονο οταν πατησει το κουμπι  εξω απο την πορτα του διαμερισματος σου(προφανως τωρα δεν χτυπαει)

----------


## tsakalikos

> Mηπως χτυπαει το θυροτηλεφωνο και οχι το κουδουνι;Ετσι που το αποσυνδεσες δεν γινεται να χτυπαει σε καμμια περιπτωση.
> Αυτο το κουδουνι ειναι για να χτυπαει μονο οταν πατησει το κουμπι  εξω απο την πορτα του διαμερισματος σου(προφανως τωρα δεν χτυπαει)



ευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη απάντηση,
το σκέφτηκα και γω .Το άνοιξα να το κοιτάξω αλλά δε κατάλαβα από που μπορεί να παράγει τον ήχο.Γενικά δεν ήξερα πως έχουν  και αυτά κουδούνι μέσα.Παραθέτω νέα φωτογραφία, τσέκαρέ τη σε παρακαλώ μήπως το τελειώσουμε :Wink: 

ΥΣ
προφανώς για να το πειράξω πρέπει να κατεβάσω το ρεύμα  στο διάδρομο;


WP_000112.jpg

----------


## JOUN

Aυτο μεσα στον κυκλο ειναι ο βομβητης.Αποσυνδεσε ενα καλωδιο του η κοψτο αν δεν μπορεις και καθαρισες..

----------


## tsakalikos

χωρίς να κατεβάσω ασφάλεια στον κοινόχρηστο ή κάπου αλλού; Εννοείς ένα από τα 3 ψηλά καλώδια στα δεξιά ή από τα κάτω με τις βίδες;

----------


## JOUN

Eχει χαμηλη ταση 12V δεν χρειαζεται να κλεισεις ασφαλεια.Αυτο που σου εβαλα σε κυκλο δεν φαινονται πουθενα τα καλωδια του;
Η μαρκα του θυροτηλεφωνου φαινεται πουθενα;(μια ποιο καθαρη φωτογραφια θα βοηθουσε)
Επισης μπορεις να χωσεις αναμεσα στο ελασμα που εχει στην επανω μερια ενα κομματι χαρτονι η κατι παρομοιο,ετσι θα μειωθει πολυ η ενταση του αλλα δεν θα κοπει τελειως..

----------


## tsakalikos

η φωτογραφία πάνω από την συννημένη είναι καθαρή.ΟΚ όμως , θα βγάλω τα άλλα καλώδια .Ευχαριστώ πολύ ,Γιώργο.

----------

